# Reverso Grande Taille - What To Look For



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

While visiting my family over the holidays, I came across what appears to be an amazing deal on a used Reverso Grande Taille at a jeweler. (Not a JLC AD, but they have Rolex, Breitling, etc.) I believe it's the 270.84.10 model.

I'm talking way cheaper than anything I've seen on the forums, eBay, chrono24, and now I can't get it out of my head.

The watch was purchased from an AD in 2014, and has the signed paperwork to back it up. It obviously winds, sets, and runs well from what I could see.

I'm not too knowledgeable about Reversos, I just always had them on the radar as something to pick up eventually. Is there anything I should be on the lookout for? This is a "too good to be true" situation and I want to be cautious.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

The Q2708410 is the Grande Taille and it is a fine watch, one that looks FAR better in person than in photographs. The silver on the dial really comes alive in person, I didn't appreciate it until I saw it in person. Though "Grand Taille" means grand size it is a bit smaller than some other more recent Reverso models. Having a 7 inch wrist I happen to appreciate its 26 mm x 42.2 mm proportions. That leads me to my first point; did you try it on and like how it fit your wrist? A Reverso is a watch you need to try on, with those horned lugs if it is too large for your wrist the lugs will hang over like fangs. With the Grand Taille this is less likely but wear it to be sure. Second, what was the condition of the case? JLC uses a somewhat softer steel on the Reverso, a guy in a "Talking Hands" video once likened it to "butter." It's not that bad but faint hairline scratches are inevitable. Check it out again, front of the dial and the flip side, and see if you can live with them. Some scratches that are faint lines only visible under bright lights and at certain angles are okay, a watch that looks like it was worn has a life. On the other hand deep gouges on the case front or back may be less becoming. Four, look at the carriage, that's the mechanism that lets you slide it to one side and flip it over. Does the carriage operate smoothly? On a Reverso the carriage is meant to be slid all the way to the end before the flip. If it is flipped before the bearings that hold it in place could scratch the side of the carriage. Five, the crystal is sapphire, pretty tough but look for scratches. Six, wind it from a dead stop. This is a manual wind watch and it should take 15 - 20 FULL 360 degree turns to wind it until you feel a slight resistance. That's good. But it if keeps winding and winding way past 20 than something might be up with it. BTW, manual winding is a pleasure that allows you to build a relationship with your watch. Seven, check the strap out, I've seen a lot of these for sale on worn out Ostrich straps. A new strap isn't going to sink you, just a detail to understand what you're going to have to put into it. Eight, ask about service history. I probably should have listed this first. The Grande Taille has caliber 822, reliable and been around for about 20 years. That movement has about 154 parts in it and Primitive Pete at the local mall watch retailer isn't going to know how to service it. It's going to need to go back to JLC most likely unless you have the luck of being in a major city with a JLC qualified watchmaker nearby. A service will set you back close to a grand / $1,000. Others with recent experience can chime in. That's the price you pay every 5-7 years to own a watch icon. If the watch you're looking at was serviced in the last year you get to push that cost off a ways. Good choice and good luck!


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you for the detailed reply!

I'll have to double check the catalog and case numbers know that I know a little more.

I did try it on, and it's a bit on the small side, but I think appropriate for a dress watch. I have 6.75" wrists.

The case had some scratches, but I plan to get them to polish them out as part of the negotiation. 

Operation of the carriage (that's the proper term, I assume?) seemed fine. I wasn't sure if you were supposed to slide it or snap it into place when you flipped it, good to know.

I will check the winding before buying, thank you.

Strap seemed ok, definitely used, but still had life left.

I didn't ask about service history, but I assume none since it's only 3 years old.

Anything else specific to this model or Reversos in general? Like, "this was the year they changed XYZ, you want one after that" or "they're prone to ABC issue, make sure you check the flux capacitor," things like that? There's a guilloche and non-guilloche dial, right? Were they made at the same time? Is either one more desirable?

As this model Grande Taille is discontinued now, do you think it will become more desirable in the future as they become harder to find?

I really want to ask the guy why it's so cheap, but I don't want to put him off before I negotiate a final price.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

JLC discontinued the Grande Taille as a routine model change, not due to any problem with the watch. I’ve heard of no issue with the model. With a niche market for the Reverso they are targeting existing owners and trying to sell them new models vs trying to sell the old models to new Reverso owners. Also, as the market trended toward larger watch cases JLC increased the sizes of the Reverso slightly and the smaller Grande Tallie was no longer “in.” JLC watches in general take a big hit on resale, at least 20%, Sometimes more. Don’t expect a Grande Taille to appreciate, it won’t. There is a market for pre-owned Reverso watches but it’s narrower, not like Rolex or Omega. Buy one because you love it’s distinctive iconic look, not for investment. You haven’t mentioned a price but preowned Grand Taille’s often are in the $4k - $4.5k range, inside that and you’re doing well. If you already think it’s “so cheap” why are you thinking you need to negotiate it even lower. You either love the watch and want it or move on.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I can never be sure of the etiquette of discussing prices here on WUS, hehe. The watch was marked $3,500 and he immediately offered it to me for $2,400 and said "come back when you're ready and I can probably do a little better."

It's absolutely not an investment, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing that would make the value tank. I always kinda wanted a Reverso, but it wasn't high on my list because for $4,500 there are other priorities, but at this price I think it jumps to the top. I'm always inclined to get the best deal I can, even if it's already a great price.


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

kak1154 said:


> I can never be sure of the etiquette of discussing prices here on WUS, hehe. The watch was marked $3,500 and he immediately offered it to me for $2,400 and said "come back when you're ready and I can probably do a little better."
> 
> It's absolutely not an investment, I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing that would make the value tank. I always kinda wanted a Reverso, but it wasn't high on my list because for $4,500 there are other priorities, but at this price I think it jumps to the top. I'm always inclined to get the best deal I can, even if it's already a great price.


Hmm. That does sound like a "too good to be true" price. I wouldn't be as concerned with it being a fake as be Reverso is VERY hard to fake. I would be more concerned with something being wrong with it. But if it winds well and keeps good time and the condition of the case seems ok, I don't see why not. Worst case scenario it needs a service and maybe a few new internal parts but at the price you're getting it even after the service you'd be getting it for less than what you'd buy one online and you'd wouldn't get the chance to hold and inspect one online before you buy. If it were me I'd buy it but go with your gut. 
Does the dealer offer any type of return policy or warranty in case something turns out to be wrong with it that was not disclosed at the time of the sale.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Went and did the deal at lunch today. Everything seemed to check out with it, so I offered $2,000 even and the guy took it because "I don't want to argue, I've had a rough day." Probably could have gone even lower, haha. I'm thinking because they took it in on a trade and they don't deal with too many used pieces, he just wanted to get rid of it. They are going to polish the scratches out and I'll pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Be careful with polishing. Many of us never polish our watches because it removes metal and softens the crisp original lines of a watch.


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Blue Note said:


> Be careful with polishing. Many of us never polish our watches because it removes metal and softens the crisp original lines of a watch.


Agreed. I would personally hold off on the polish until it's first service so that a professional who is used to working on JLC metals can treat it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

kak1154 said:


> Went and did the deal at lunch today. Everything seemed to check out with it, so I offered $2,000 even and the guy took it because "I don't want to argue, I've had a rough day." Probably could have gone even lower, haha. I'm thinking because they took it in on a trade and they don't deal with too many used pieces, he just wanted to get rid of it. They are going to polish the scratches out and I'll pick it up tomorrow.


Sounds like you scored a nice deal. Would love to see some pics when you get it!


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pics!


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

kak1154 said:


> Pics!
> 
> View attachment 12774391


That does look nice.

For 2k, I'd say you scored! The strap suits also.

Congrats.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Dial and case look great. And it fits your wrist very well. How is it mechanically, keeping time? Winds smoothly? If so you did very well.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue Note said:


> Dial and case look great. And it fits your wrist very well. How is it mechanically, keeping time? Winds smoothly? If so you did very well.


Seems to be winding smoothly and keeping time well, yep. Pretty pleased with the pickup.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Good deal. Funnily enough you can "get away" with a little polishing to the central part of the Reverso case as it lacks hard edges and brush/polish contrasts that are most noticeably impacted by polishing. I'm not saying we can all go nuts without losing any definition though.

The size looks good on you. I have a GT myself (Shadow) and I think it's a real mistake for JLC to ditch this 'in-between' size option in favour of the new Grande or old classique sizes - which now seems to be considered a womens watch as opposed to even unisex. A lot of the new Reversos are particularly big in lug-to-lug terms. Perhaps JLC feel that offering more thinner models makes up for this, but I would like to have seen them retain options in the GT size of this era.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

DilliTime said:


> Good deal. Funnily enough you can "get away" with a little polishing to the central part of the Reverso case as it lacks hard edges and brush/polish contrasts that are most noticeably impacted by polishing. I'm not saying we can all go nuts without losing any definition though.
> 
> The size looks good on you. I have a GT myself (Shadow) and I think it's a real mistake for JLC to ditch this 'in-between' size option in favour of the new Grande or old classique sizes - which now seems to be considered a womens watch as opposed to even unisex. A lot of the new Reversos are particularly big in lug-to-lug terms. Perhaps JLC feel that offering more thinner models makes up for this, but I would like to have seen them retain options in the GT size of this era.


Agree with your point about the GT size. The 2016 Reverso Tribute Duo is similar sized at 42.8 x 25.5.


----------



## socciomz (Aug 7, 2015)

Great deal on that. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey do you mind me asking what jeweler you bought the watch from?


----------

